# Total newbie gifted an old Ascaso Dream



## rssfrncs (Oct 6, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I've just been gifted an old Ascaso Dream (i'm not worthy). I understand that this is quite an expensive machine so I want to get up to speed with espresso making and make my crappy Delonghi 4200 redundant!

I have a few questions:



Should the pressure gauge sit at around 5 bars when the machine is warming up?


Once the coffee pilot light is off (and the machine is ready?) once switched on the gauge jumps to around 10 bars.


It was sat unused for a good few years am i okay to flush it with white wine vinegar or do i need something stronger?


Thanks!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats on your new acquisition. I would get some sachets of puly and give it a thorough clean through before making coffee or raising suspicions about other faults.

Once happy with the cleaning then have a good and see what it does.

The 5 bar thing, I don't know to be honest. Maybe that's the standby pressure or something. Not sure 

Anyway hope this helps. I've always liked the look of these so nice to see one on the forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Congrats on your new acquisition. I would get some sachets of puly and give it a thorough clean through before making coffee or raising suspicions about other faults.
> 
> Once happy with the cleaning then have a good and see what it does.
> 
> ...


Joey means puly descaler by the way, not to be confused with puly caff. Citric acid would also work.

I suspect the 5 bar is just the pressure caused by the water heating up in the boiler.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

rssfrncs said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've just been gifted an old Ascaso Dream (i'm not worthy). I understand that this is quite an expensive machine so I want to get up to speed with espresso making and make my crappy Delonghi 4200 redundant!
> I have a few questions:
> 
> ...


Congratulations with your machine. Do you also have a grinder to go with it? If you want to fully benefit from your machine, you'll need a good coffee grinder and ditch your pressurised baskets if you have any at all. Also, as the machine has been sitting there, unused for a while, you should really give the group, portafilter, baskets and tank a very good clean.

With regards to the pressure.... what you describe is not normal, and there's no way the boiler pressure alone will generate 5 bars in normal conditions! Why not make a short video so people here can help you further?


----------



## rssfrncs (Oct 6, 2019)

I just went to give it a clean and noticed there is no shower head? Is that normal for these?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

rssfrncs said:


> I just went to give it a clean and noticed there is no shower head? Is that normal for these?<img alt="15706353663585270785182926637820.thumb.jpg.8f42833c00f6699f84054a1e726b465f.jpg" data-fileid="32666" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/15706353663585270785182926637820.thumb.jpg.8f42833c00f6699f84054a1e726b465f.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Think that steel/chrome disc with the 16 holes is your shower screen.


----------



## rssfrncs (Oct 6, 2019)

Oh the video I was following online looked very different more mesh like.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

rssfrncs said:


> Oh the video I was following online looked very different more mesh like.


Possibly an upgraded version. Unscrew that though and give it a clean behind too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rssfrncs (Oct 6, 2019)

Any idea how to get it out? Not lose after removing the screw.


----------



## jymbob (Aug 24, 2017)

rssfrncs said:


> Any idea how to get it out? Not lose after removing the screw.


 possibly being held in place by either gunked up old coffee, or due to the metal surround being cold?

In either case, the answer is "carefully" ?

Found this: (the channel style is annoying but the content is sometimes useful)






which suggests the screen you've currently got is designed for pods. There's an upgrade kit with a dispersion plate and a mesh screen designed for fresh grounds.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

^^ Yeah I was going to put that one in the mix but you beat me to it. Similar in style to the La Spaz pod adapter kit with the seal around the dispersion screen.

You'll need to get that changed because pods are ?


----------



## rssfrncs (Oct 6, 2019)

Something like https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/ascaso-versatile-to-ground-kit-84-p.asp ? Still begs the question how am I going to get the current head out!

To be honest I'm considering selling it to someone with more experience and starting fresh with the recommended Gaggia Classic.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

rssfrncs said:


> Something like https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/ascaso-versatile-to-ground-kit-84-p.asp ? Still begs the question how am I going to get the current head out!
> 
> To be honest I'm considering selling it to someone with more experience and starting fresh with the recommended Gaggia Classic.


I've just stripped and rebuilt a classic that I was looking to sell... just saying 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

rssfrncs said:


> Something like https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/ascaso-versatile-to-ground-kit-84-p.asp ? Still begs the question how am I going to get the current head out!
> 
> To be honest I'm considering selling it to someone with more experience and starting fresh with the recommended Gaggia Classic.


If you've managed to remove the central screw that holds it on, you should be able to wedge a screwdriver in to lever the screen off so you can change the dispersion plate behind it. Worst case scenario you'll damage the shower screen but since you won't be wanting to refit it anyway it's not the biggest deal.

Just seen your link. Looks like the same screw holds both the dispersion block & the shower screen so just carefully try to lever the block out.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

rssfrncs said:


> Any idea how to get it out? Not lose after removing the screw.


Also do notice in the video the needle on the manometer is nowhere near zero. So, maybe what you described in the OP is not an issue at all.


----------

